# WTB cheap PC bulbs?



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

anyone here find a good place to find cheap PC bulbs? I'm getting tried of paying $50 a bulb @ BA


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

planter said:


> anyone here find a good place to find cheap PC bulbs? I'm getting tried of paying $50 a bulb @ BA


Home Depot sells Phillips aquarium bulbs.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Are the bulbs pinned or screw in type? I believe you are probably talking about Power Compact? If you can show the link to Big Al's that shows the bulb as there are so many types.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

sorry I meant these bulbs

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...oralife65watt6700kpowercompactlampstraightpin


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c263448p16696563.2.html

You can order them from petsandponds.com for $29.99.

Or you can get the price match at BA online (call the 1-800 #), and then get the light bulb for 5% off Pets and pond's price. BA also has free shipping over $35, so if you get two or something, then it's a much better deal.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you that's a lot cheaper then BA's


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I find that in general (95% of the time) pets and ponds is cheaper than BA online.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Try this place

http://www.brite-lite.com/CdnShop/Publish/cat105.htm


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

The unit I have is rated for 65W. I will it be safe to use a 55W bulb?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

jrs said:


> Try this place
> 
> http://http://www.brite-lite.com/CdnShop/Publish/cat105.htm


Wow That's cheap. Thanks JRS. The link didn't work but I found the website.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

There I fixed the link. Yes they will work. If interested in a group order I would go in for 4 or so depending on where you are and what the final tally with shipping would be.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

That sounds good to me I need 5 or so. I live in Kitchener. I'll PM you when I am ready to order.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Home Depot sells Phillips aquarium bulbs.


One from Home Depot marked as "Plant and Aquarium use" have color temperature of 2700K. Is this really suitable for Aquarium use?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have the 2-4' Phillips Aquarium bulbs (2700K) from Home Depot and also 2-4' daylighters on my 90Gal. The reason for the daylighters (6500K) is so the tank doesn't look too reddish and to produce light into the bluer sector. Even with that setup my adult female red cherry shrimps look like red velvet. The bulbs are T8's and 32W apiece. I can grow Alternanthera reineckii Pink', Echinodorus 'Rubin', Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea', Samolus valerandi, so it seems to be medium light requirements and up. All 4 bulbs for about $24.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Calmer said:


> I have the 2-4' Phillips Aquarium bulbs (2700K) from Home Depot and also 2-4' daylighters on my 90Gal. The reason for the daylighters (6500K) is so the tank doesn't look too reddish and to produce light into the bluer sector. Even with that setup my adult female red cherry shrimps look like red velvet. The bulbs are T8's and 32W apiece. I can grow Alternanthera reineckii Pink', Echinodorus 'Rubin', Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea', Samolus valerandi, so it seems to be medium light requirements and up. All 4 bulbs for about $24.


I'm keep getting confused with this topic - requried color temperature for planted tank. Many articles I've seen suggests that color temperature between 5000K to 10000K is recommended for planted aquariums because this range promotes photosynthesis.

Why then is color temperature 2700K marketed for plants and aquarium use?

If I have two bulbs, what's the best choice for plant growth (not counting looks or color)? two 6500K or 1 2700K and 1 6500K?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Botanists argue that blue light is the most important for leaf growth and that red light encourages flowering and general health, meaning you would need more ultraviolet for more plant growth. Generally lighting with a Kelvin output of 6400 K occupies region of peak PAR and are the most desirable for plant growth (which is Kelvin rating of the sun's light in the tropics at noon).
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Aquarium_Lighting.html

Plants absorb light mostly in the red and blue sectors. Chlorophyll reflects green more and that is why plant leaves are green to us. I used both tubes because I wanted to spread the light spectrum out and get the best of both worlds. The reds show up really good with the Phillips Aquarium bulbs (2700K).


> If I have two bulbs, what's the best choice for plant growth (not counting looks or color)?


Probably two 6500K for growth performance.


----------

